# Great Teriyaki Sauce



## fatboy08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. New to the forum and thought I would share my favorite Teriyaki recipe. I use it a lot on venison. I have a cuber ( if you don't have one a tenderizing hammer works too). Soak at least 8 hours up to 48. Cook on a hot grill. Caution, venison cooks really fast so a 2 or 3 minutes a side. I also use this with chicken wings in slow cooker along with a couple of cans of pineapple. Hope you enjoy.

Teriyaki Sauce

1     Cup Kikkoman Soy Sauce

1/4  Cup brown sugar

1/4  Cup oil ( I use Crisco)

2-3  tbsp. crushed red peppers

1     tsp. sesame oil

1     tbsp. garlic powder

note: adjust red peppers accordingly. 3 is pretty hot.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2013)

Ineresting recipe, I have never used oil (other than a tbs. or so of sesame oil) in my recipe. What is the 1/4 C of oil for?


----------



## fatboy08 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am not sure why the oil. A friend of mine who is native Hawaiian gave me the recipe and I have been using it for 20 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I may try this with some jerky.


----------



## cmm5350 (Dec 18, 2013)

Figured I'd share my recipe also.  I love teriyaki!


2 tablespoon  cornstarch

2 tablespoon  cold water

1/3 cup  white sugar

1/3 cup of brown sugar

1 cup  soy sauce

1/2 cup  cider vinegar

2 clove of garlic, minced

1 tsp ground ginger

1/2 tsp of ground black pepper

r


----------

